# Cherry Hill Hunting Preserve - Hancock County



## Panthers65 (Dec 29, 2009)

Just wanted to write up a little review on how I spent my day yesterday

Me, my dad, and a friend of my dads who has hunted with Michael (owner) several times headed out the Cherry Hill yesterday morning for a full day of quail hunting. Of the relatively few trips I've been on, Michael's program was hands down the best I've experienced. His Johnny House program of releasing the quail made for some of the most lively birds I've ever hunted (and being the crappy shot that I am, provided plenty of entertainment and humor throughout the day also).... even still, between the 3 of us hunting we brought in just 3 shy of 100 birds (and thats letting about 6 from the final covey we walked up on away since we were over our time already).

Even more amazement came from Michael's dogs. The combination of pointers and short hairs made the hunt constantly exciting and entertaining since you never hunted the same style for more than an hour and a half. The dogs themselves were trained very well and I think I remember one time all day a dog flushed a single bird out before we were ready. If anyone is looking for a trainer or a breeder for some bird dogs, you'll get some excellent animals from Michael. 

Overall I can guarantee I'll be back. If we didn't get a single bird all day, the atmosphere, sights, and fun times at Cherry Hill would still be enough to make me visit again. If you're wanting to stay in a $1 Million + cabin, shoot a strict limit of birds all day, and hunt with a guide that is just there to pick up a paycheck, Cherry Hill isn't for you. On the other hand, If you want to experience a full day of exciting hunting with some great quail, great dogs, and a guide that will put of his work at the end of the day so he can come in the lodge and have a beer (and maybe a little something else) with you and just hang out and talk, give Michael at Cherry Hill Hunting Preserve a call, you won't be disappointed.

His website is www.letshunt.net. We had a girl there with a camera that followed us around with a camera, if I ever get the pictures/videos from her I'll post them up, but I'm not going to hold my breath.


----------



## Panthers65 (Dec 29, 2009)

Well I was proven wrong a lot faster than I had thought, here's a few pictures:


----------



## rapid fire (Dec 29, 2009)

I talked with Michael on the phone the other day and it sounds like he runs a top notch operation.  Glad y'all had a good time.


----------



## Michael (Jan 22, 2010)

Thanks! Ya'll are welcome back anytime


----------



## Sam H (Jan 22, 2010)

Looks like a great place to hunt with great prices...Just wish it was closer..or at least on this side of the state!!!


----------



## Michael (Feb 4, 2010)

Sam H said:


> Looks like a great place to hunt with great prices...Just wish it was closer..or at least on this side of the state!!!



We do have overnight accommodations


----------



## mstripling13 (Feb 4, 2010)

Michael are those rates per person or to hunt a full or half day no matter how many people you bring? If I came I would bring my wife and maybe her dad so would it still be the price listed on your site? And is there a limit on the birds you get?


----------



## Michael (Feb 7, 2010)

All of those questions are answered on my web page


----------

